# Glutenzyme



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

Has anyone tried or heard anything about Glutenzyme? Could it be helpful if you have trouble tolerating wheat or gluten but do not have celiac disease? (As I have understodd, many ibs-suffreres along with me have trouble tolerating wheat? But still there is no celiac present?)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be the *resistant starch* that is the problem if you don't tolerate wheat products but are not celiac. In that case any enzyme to attack the gluten will make no difference.Resistant starch is one you do not digest but the bacteria in the colon do and that seems to be the problem for more IBSer than some non-celiac reaction to the gluten.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

googled the product.They have probitoics in there that may help the resistant starch issue so that may be what works more than the gluten enzyme thing. (probiotics won't produce gas when they digest the starch like other bacteria do)Not sure how pricey this is compared to just buying a probitoic.K.


----------

